# Cape Fear News?



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Any info on what is going on?
We had to scratch this weekend  
CB


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Chad sorry you had to scratch...hope Grady is fine. Elsie is in heat so we had to scratch too. Lets see in the Open there are 9 back to the last series and 16 back to the last series in the Amatuer. Derby is still going I think there are like 13 to the 4th series but not sure.
________
Herbal shop


----------



## ponce (Sep 5, 2005)

Chad sorry Grady couldn't make it. I don't have details as far as individual dogs go, but here is a little info.

I didn't see any of the open 70 entered. I heard they went down to about 30 dogs after the land marks I don't know how many scratches there were. Then down to 18 after the land blind. They were still running the water blind when I left.

AM 65 entered 3 scratches 27 called back after the first/second, it was an indented triple with the middle bird retired, then an invite to the blind which was run between the middle and the flyer. Water blind in an out a few times on some little points with a poison bird I would guess it was between 200-250 yards 16 called back for the water marks. Sorry no numbers.

Derby 17 entered, 2 scratched, 2 dropped. We have run 3 land series and have water tomorrow. The judges have been very generous with their call backs. Nice derby tests so far, doable, but with a chance to get separation. As usual there are a few dogs that are looking really nice and then the rest of the group is doing it with some hiccups.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open
1st- CJ - Alan Pleasant- owners John and Anne Marshall
2nd- Kate- Alan Pleasant- owners John and Anne Marshall
3rd- Bennie - Alan Pleasant- owners John and Anne Marshall
4th- Smoke - Clint Joyner
RJ - Whoa Nellie - Ken Neil and Brenda Little

Amateur

1st- Girlie- Clint Joyner
2nd - Man - Clint Joyner
3rd - Tiger- Mac Dubose
4th - Blue - Shayne Hammond
RJ - Whoa Nellie - Ken Neil and Brenda Little

Sorry I dont know all the Jams in either the open or the Amt.

The Derby I know that Tim Thompson won and Newt Croppers dog got 2nd....sorry thats all the info I have.....Hope someone else has the rest of the derby placements.
________
FAKE WEED


----------



## quailhtrnc (Feb 25, 2005)

Congrats to Tim (and Tammy) if indeed they won. Diva is a very nice pup.

Congrats to the other winners and those who placed. I can attest to the generosity of the judges in the derby.


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

*results*

Derby:

1st: Tami Thompson: Diva (handled by Tim Thompson)
2nd: Newt Cropper: Zoom (handled by Greg McGee)
3rd: Carolyn McCreesh: (don't know dogs name)
4th: Lee Nelson:Jay (GOLDEN) the only Golden in the whole trial (150 dogs)

There were a few Jams. I can't remember names, they are at home.



Lee


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

*Congrats*

Congrats to Shayne Hammond on his first AA placement.
A loyal RTF'er getting some color  
CB


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Congrats to Shayne Hammond on his first AA placement.


I was thinking the same thing, Congrats Shayne. I didn't know it was your first color. Way to go!


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

> 4th - Blue - Shayne Hammond


Outstanding!! Congratulations!!

Time for that dog truck??


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

Congratulations to all those who got the silk. I wish I could have stayed longer, but had to get on down to Myrtle Beach and buy out a Bass Pro Shop for Christmas.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: results*



fnsret said:


> Derby:
> 
> 1st: Tami Thompson: Diva (handled by Tim Thompson)
> 2nd: Newt Cropper: Zoom (handled by Greg McGee)
> ...


Way to go Lee! How many points now? Lucy needs to start catching up.


John


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

*Cape Fear*

John,

Sent you a PM

Lee


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

*capr fear*

Way to go Tim and Tami- that derby win is a good way to end the year.

Congratulations also to the Marshells, Ken and Brenda, Mac, Clint and Shane.
Happy Holidays!
Dave and Marty Kress


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

Congratulations everyone! Hey Lee, tell us about the last series of the Derby...with 13 dogs out of 15 still playing, they must have had to throw something pretty big at you.


----------



## n2huntin (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a picture of the fourth series that I will post this evening. It was an out of order water double, with lots of opportunity for the dogs to push off line, or cheat. Great test


----------



## Shayne Hammond (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks for the pm's and congrat's guys. It's not a 1st, but it sure felt like it to me. Just ask Blue, he is probably sore from all the rubbing and petting that he got on the way home.

Shayne Hammond

PS. way to go Carolyn and Tim in the derby.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Congratulations Shayne!  

Give Blue a pat on the head. :lol:


----------



## n2huntin (Apr 8, 2005)

*4th Series...*

Derby 4th series. Both birds thrown right to left.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## fowlweather (Feb 22, 2005)

here is another shot of the derby 4th series. pink dots are roughly where the birds were landing. short bird was in the water.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

thanks for posting the picture. I love seeing pictures from other areas and yours gave a good idea of what the test was like.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

i heard the long bird was the go bird ... is that true ?


----------



## n2huntin (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes, it was out of order. The short bird first, then the long bird


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I know exactly where that is! 
I judged a Master HT there. I know the judges got answers.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Wonder how many dogs "accidentally" primary selected?

8) ......................

kg


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Lets say that Dog (a: had a little hunt on the long bird as the *go* bird
Dog (b: primary selected the short bird and and then had a comparable hunt on the long bird as a long memory bird
Both dogs were neck and neck coming to the water and both smacked the short bird. :lol: :lol: :lol:

john


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

john fallon said:


> Lets say that Dog (a: had a little hunt on the long bird as the *go* bird
> Dog (b: primary selected the short bird and and then had a comparable hunt on the long bird as a long memory bird
> Both dogs were neck and neck coming to the water and both smacked the short bird. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> john




Sudden death playoff????? :idea:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

KG said:


> Wonder how many dogs "accidentally" primary selected?
> 
> 8) ......................
> 
> kg


I saw this type of setup twice this past year in the derby. 

First time was on land and most dogs did okay - the majority of the field attempted to pick up long then short, a few dogs decided otherwise.

Second time was on water - ATE dogs and became a matter of survival only 1 dog picked the birds up long then short cleanly, another came close but broke down and hunted short for the long bird and ended up at the short station after a while....it was ugly! Those handler(s) that primary selected did good, those that didn't managed to get the chickens fairly cleanly, those like myself and another got the chickens but guess it wasn't good enough cause we finished the 3 series derby but no greenie to show for our efforts even with clean first/second series. :? 

I HATE out of order setups in the derby :evil: 

FOM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

John, with that question you are reasserting your position as a Master Baiter.

Deja vu all over again regards,

kg


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

KG said:


> John, with that question you are reasserting your position as a Master Baiter.
> Deja vu all over again regards,
> 
> kg


You are of course(?), above a deliberately crass double entendre.
So.........I will take that as you simply do not want to become embroiled in an up hill battle all over again.
Question#2:
In this situation if one can, does the smart handler select at a Trial :wink: 
john


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I do not want become embroiled _again_ in a discussion where my position on the matter is established. Your "uphill" is my "flat ground."

I'd say if you have a dog that will primary select on a test like that, you do so.

But that's just me.

kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Lets say that Dog (a: had a little hunt on the long bird as the *go* bird
> Dog (b: primary selected the short bird and and then had a comparable hunt on the long bird as a long memory bird
> Both dogs were neck and neck coming to the water and both smacked the short bird. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> john


How was the dogs work in the other series?? There are 3 other series we know nothing about......




john fallon said:


> Question#2:
> In this situation if one can, does the smart handler select at a Trial


Define smart? 

In my situation my dog had not been introduced to primary selection and it was not something we had worked on - I was taught to stick with "how you would do it in training" - last bird down, picked up first. That worked out okay on the land version and Bullet did the series clean. 

In the second situation and after talking to Mark I should of probably attempted to primary select, but the luck of the draw comes into play, I ran early so "we" the handlers were trying to figure out the best way to tackle the test - granted Bullet hadn't been taught to primary select but after the fact it would of been worth the risk. 

And everyone says Derbies are easy, just point the dog and kick them off the line....

FOM


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

*view*

The view from someone who ran the tests. I will try to answer the questions in order.

The tests in the first and second series were normal Derby tests. Hip pocket etc. The judges decided to do a third series on land also. The 3rd series really didn't give many answers. The judges were extremely generous to let most of the dogs continue playing. Half of the field could have been dropped to that point.

The 4th series: The pictures are very nice but from the dogs view two feet off of the ground the test seemed a lot tighter, also there was a BIG cheat factor after the first point to totally run around the edge. PRIMARY SELECT? some did most didn't. Did it help? I think it helped me. No dog picked up the long bird first (go bird) no matter what. Some of the handlers let the dog do the choosing. The dogs that were sent for the long bird first ended up getting the short bird first anyway. This caused alot of dogs to no go the long bird because they were taking the same line as sent before and they didn't want to do that. That is why I primary selected so the dog wouldn't take the same initial line as before. I think the judges got what they wanted from the test. This is just my view, I am sure others may have a different one.

Lee


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

*view*

The view from someone who ran the tests. I will try to answer the questions in order.

The tests in the first and second series were normal Derby tests. Hip pocket etc. The judges decided to do a third series on land also. The 3rd series really didn't give many answers. The judges were extremely generous to let most of the dogs continue playing. Half of the field could have been dropped to that point.

The 4th series: The pictures are very nice but from the dogs view two feet off of the ground the test seemed a lot tighter, also there was a BIG cheat factor after the first point to totally run around the edge. PRIMARY SELECT? some did most didn't. Did it help? I think it helped me. No dog picked up the long bird first (go bird) no matter what. Some of the handlers let the dog do the choosing. The dogs that were sent for the long bird first ended up getting the short bird first anyway. This caused alot of dogs to no go the long bird because they were taking the same line as sent before and they didn't want to do that. That is why I primary selected so the dog wouldn't take the same initial line as before. I think the judges got what they wanted from the test. This is just my view, I am sure others may have a different one.

Lee


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> I HATE out of order setups in the derby


I'm with Lainee, I don't like this test in the derby. If running it I'd primary select as I'm sure my dog wouldn't get by the short bird going to the long bird. And I don't teach primary selection. I'm not against all out of order setups in the derby but I am against tight ones, especially on water where they have so long to think about it.


----------

